
NPM secures funding until 2020 - tckr
https://www.businessinsider.com/npm-ceo-bryan-bogensberger-funding-2019-6
======
bevacqua
This is catastrophic

A company sending a "reassuring" message about how they _now_ won't run out of
funding — for the next SIX MONTHS — because they "funding secured" is just
another way of saying "this company is almost inevitably going under"

------
tckr
The CEO of NPM, a startup that provides a crucial service for 11 million
developers, told employees that it’s secured a deal that removes ‘the threat
of running out of money’ until early 2020

On June 7, NPM CEO Bryan Bogensberger told employees in an internal Slack
message that the company had reached a deal with its board of directors to
provide enough funding to take it through at least the first quarter of 2020.
He also implied that NPM had faced the possibility of running out of money,
saying: “This is absolutely the best of both worlds because we can run a
proper raise process without the threat of running out of money and with the
full support of the board.” NPM is a small company with about 50 employees,
but nonetheless provides a crucial JavaScript programming tool to some 11
million developers. This look into NPM’s financial situation comes about a
month after 17 employees wrote an internal letter demanding better working
conditions and criticizing management’s lack of financial transparency, in the
wake of a controversial layoff at the company. Click here for more BI Prime
stories.

NPM, a company that provides an important JavaScript tool to 11 million
developers, has secured a commitment from its board of directors for enough
funding to take it through the first quarter of 2020, CEO Bryan Bogensberger
announced to employees.

Bogensberger told employees in an internal Slack message on June 7 that the
company has until the end of July to take the offer. In the interim, he said,
NPM leadership is being encouraged by the board to continue the fundraising
process with outside investors. He also implied that NPM had faced risks of
running out of money.

“This is absolutely the best of both worlds because we can run a proper raise
process without the threat of running out of money and with the full support
of the board,” Bogensberger wrote to employees.

~~~
bradhe
> NPM is a small company with about 50 employees

Doesn't this seem like a lot of people for a tool like NPM?

~~~
testtesttest
The organization is not exactly efficient and has had a lot of drama:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/04/npm_cj_silverio_jav...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/04/npm_cj_silverio_javascript/)

It really doesn't matter too much though. As you mentioned, what they do is
not that difficult and there are good alternatives (exp yarn).

------
gwenf
People are trying to solve this with a new, community-driven registry. Here is
more information:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO8hZlgK5zc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO8hZlgK5zc)

